# Colour iPod (merged thread)



## ScottW (May 19, 2004)

Our sources have confirmed the next generation iPod will have a color screen. The new iPod will not be much different in form and function from the current models, but the primary difference is the color screen. Other details about the iPod are scetchy on our end but the fact it will be color is not up for debate. We are sorry we don't have more information to provide or details concerning the screen itself, but when it does come out or other rumors abound of it, just remember you heard it here first.

Other rumors speculate about an upcoming iPod to support video and other features. Although these appear to just be rumors at this time, our sources where not privy to that information nor are we.

macosx.com staff


----------



## Mat (May 19, 2004)

That's awesome. Nice find.

You don't happen to know if this new colour screen iPod will be released at the upcoming WWDC do you?


----------



## ScottW (May 19, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> That's awesome. Nice find.
> 
> You don't happen to know if this new colour screen iPod will be released at the upcoming WWDC do you?



We don't know that information.


----------



## kendall (May 20, 2004)

A color screen would be pointless unless the ipod started to support more pda like functions.  Mayb


----------



## ScottW (May 20, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> A color screen would be pointless unless the ipod started to support more pda like functions.  Mayb



Unless you could show digital images on it... (ie. iPhoto)


----------



## gimp (May 20, 2004)

I don't think it will be a good idea, I'm sure it will hammer the battery life, as it did with all the pda market when they went to color screens.


----------



## emuns (May 20, 2004)

gimp said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be a good idea, I'm sure it will hammer the battery life, as it did with all the pda market when they went to color screens.



I have my doubts to. It could be happening, but the credibility of source is  really where the answer lies here.


----------



## avatarpalin (May 20, 2004)

I would be happier if the next generation iPod had a much longer battery life, the ability to manually change dead batteries. Plus a built in radio receiver, that would make me upgrade from my iPod..

Not that i am complaining.... a killer unit, we all agree..


----------



## shatfield1529 (May 20, 2004)

Heh, this development may just persuade me to retire my good ol' first generation 10 GB model.

Maybe.


----------



## PimPamPet (May 20, 2004)

This is just a rumour. We could've all heard Steve Jobs say that the iPod will NEVER have a video option because that's not what the iPod was designed for. There is no real demand for a color screen he also said in an interview because the resolution is too low for photo's and just a color screen for album covers is ludicrous. Sorry guys, all just rumours!


----------



## bruceyoung (May 20, 2004)

I agree that current model does not need color unless new image/video features were added. For my money, First priority would be FM receiver and voice recording (like the iRock mp3 player). Second: longer battery life. Third is display more song inf on screen (it's already on the HD in the song database...).  Only distant fourth is color.


----------



## solrac (May 20, 2004)

Very cool, hope this rumor is correct. Apple usually never falls for the standard pitfalls. If they come out with this, it won't hammer the battery. A company like Apple would release a color iPod only if they were also able to release it with a LONGER battery life to astound customers. Then there would be some other problem with it none of us expected hahah.


----------



## epkesdotcom (May 20, 2004)

I have a color screen on my cell phone that displays pictures but once the gimmick of showing pictures on it wears off it seems a bit lame. I think that would be a stupid upgrade. 

A monotone color display with a red, blue or green tint display depending on the music mood being played (like my wife's cell phone) would be novel and inexpensive but color would price this model out of the buyers market.

What would make me true jump all over this product at the higher price would be a WiFi iPod! ...or a WiPod! The ability to listen to local music or suck in music from local WiFi networks would make this the KILLER APP. 

Screw the color screen. Its a ridiculous gimmick that panders to the gadget needy nature of a select few. WiFi is where its at and if Apple is smart they will be jumping on the WiFi music scene and build it into the whole Airport hub system.

Home Pod


----------



## solidsnake (May 20, 2004)

wow I shall get one along with my G5


----------



## epkesdotcom (May 20, 2004)

Color screen? Would I want a color screen on my Denon? Umm.. no.

ROKU WiFi audio/video componants

ROKU SoundBridge with iTunes support! Hey look... no color screen! Wow.


----------



## epkesdotcom (May 20, 2004)

The iPod is missing some functions that others are adapting but a color screen doesn't seem like a winning priority guys.  ::ha::


----------



## chevy (May 20, 2004)

PimPamPet said:
			
		

> This is just a rumour. We could've all heard Steve Jobs say that the iPod will NEVER have a video option because that's not what the iPod was designed for. There is no real demand for a color screen he also said in an interview because the resolution is too low for photo's and just a color screen for album covers is ludicrous. Sorry guys, all just rumours!



Sorry, there is some demand for video, but the big demand is, as said above, for storing the photo, either from iPhoto or directly from any digital camera.

Next level will be QuickTime player (with divx compatibility added 2 years later..), but this shall come only when mini 160 GB disks are available...


----------



## ksv (May 20, 2004)

Confirmed? Like the "iBox"? This is ridiculous


----------



## gigapet (May 20, 2004)

Adding a colour screen to an iPod does seem a little like "fitting wheels to a tomato. Time consuming and pointless." There would seem to be very little need for it unless the new device's hardware warranted it, e.g. a built in digital camera or if it were to be changed to a PDA. Surely the iPod is a music player. What possible need is there for a music player with a colour screen? To display album covers? Come on, that would take frippery to a whole new level. Apple doesn't really do frippery, every design feature is carefully thought through and exercised. Unless they've got with of Jonathon Ives I doubt they'd suddenly bolt those wheels on that aforementioned tomato. Besides who wants to see photos or video at that size? I agree with those who think there are other issues that need resolving before a colour screen. That old chestnut battery life being one of them. If they are intent on releasing a colour screen version then I can only hope that they offer you the choice in some way. Maybe keep the mini monochrome.


----------



## gigapet (May 20, 2004)

How do you remove something that you've mistakenly posted twice guys?


----------



## epkesdotcom (May 20, 2004)

You should see an EDIT tag to the lower right of your comment. Click it and delete the contents.


----------



## Mills (May 20, 2004)

I don't see the problem personally. OK it may drop the battery life a little, but colour screens are dirt cheap o it wont affect the bottom line much. I recall well when everyone said they didn't want colour screens for their mobiles phones as it would lower the battery life and be pointless; not only has there not been a significant drop in battery life, but there's very few phones out there without colour now.

It may be pointless, but it'll look good, and let's face it- iPods sell because of their looks. I honestly can't see how you can knock this decision.


----------



## ropers (May 20, 2004)

A colour screen need not be a "bad upgrade" as some previous posters seem to think.
The important thing to keep in mind is that it may not be a big upgrade either. It is perfectly possible that Apple have just come up with a slightly redesigned, slightly nicer looking colour version of the iPod user interface and that they are adding a colour screen so they can roll that colour menu into the actual player. Hardly earth-shattering to most old iPod fans, but dismissing it out of hand -- without having seen it -- is silly. 


			
				gigapet said:
			
		

> To display album covers?


That's very possible. Again, hardly earth-shattering, but a nice little added mini-feature nonetheless.

Besides, what with the current advance of colour LCDs (and according retreat of monochrome displays) it's also very possible that Apple got a cheaper price on colour LCDs at the volume they are purchasing.



			
				bruceyoung said:
			
		

> First priority would be FM receiver and voice recording


I STRONGLY disagree:

- An FM receiver should be an optional add-on. In several European countries, people have to pay a "radio license" as soon as they even OWN any number of radios. This is a kind of hidden tax, to support public broadcasting services. Now I happen to not own any radio receiver and I don't want one (in part out of protest over this silly tax -- but that's a different debate altogether, plus I can listen to radio on the Internet). If the next iPod contained an FM receiver that would prevent me from buying one.
Also, I generally prefer "clean, lean and mean" devices, where there isn't a slew of possibly unwanted features rammed down the user's throat. Let peeps who actually WANT an FM receiver buy one. Separate ones are of course available and while it might be possible to design one as an iPod add-on, the only benefit from that would be that the FM receiver could thus be controlled using the same familiar interface. Maybe www.griffintechnology.com will build one if enough people ask them.

- *Voice recorders are already available as optional add-ons* from both Belkin (reportedly so-so) and the aforesaid Griffin technology (reportedly pretty darn great) -- www.griffintechnology.com/products/italk.

I personally would not necessarily be all that keen on the addition of (more) PDA features. -- See what I wrote above on "clean" devices.


----------



## Cat (May 20, 2004)

I'm inclined to belive it, because the iPod isn't just a music player: it's also a fashion accessory. Young glitzy people of the bling-bling persuasion will want to customise it with funny/cool graphics, i.e. unneccesary features. A color screen can just about be the "wow" factor that makes them prefer the iPod over others. 
While th color isn;t necessary to play music, think about visual oscilloscope effects, games, calendar and notes, and eventually maybe extra functions such as image preview, iTunes like visuals, etc.
If the hardware/firmware is adapted accordingly you might even use it as a PVR someday.

... and maybe, just maybe ... think about the GamePod ...  
We've already got the GameBoy, the 'nGage, the PSP ... who knows?


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2004)

I remember when some talked like a few of the above about  color televisions and printers.  Ahhh, progress.


----------



## soulseek (May 20, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Our sources have confirmed the next generation iPod will have a color screen. The new iPod will not be much different in form and function from the current models, but the primary difference is the color screen. Other details about the iPod are scetchy on our end but the fact it will be color is not up for debate. We are sorry we don't have more information to provide or details concerning the screen itself, but when it does come out or other rumors abound of it, just remember you heard it here first.
> 
> Other rumors speculate about an upcoming iPod to support video and other features. Although these appear to just be rumors at this time, our sources where not privy to that information nor are we.
> 
> macosx.com staff



nice news...
BUt
correct me if im wrong.... didnt u guys here at macosx.com claim some 'confirmed' rumours about a macBox or somethin that would be anounced at last years keynote ??? u got quite a lot of publicity on the web, such as macrumors.com etc...
i remember u even set up a fake contest, where members would win that 'certain product' after the keynote when it would have been released.
that product never came to life, despite 'confirmed' sources....

however the site got good publicity ! is this somethin of the same ?


----------



## MacMuppet (May 20, 2004)

Lets not forget that they are trying to get more and more storage onto those little disks they use for the minis - if they achieve this in any significant way (doubling the capacity or similar) then you could build a lot more widgets into the existing iPod form factor by using the iPod Mini HDs, including a bigger battery, more screen components, WiFi maybe, maybe even a bigger screen full-stop.
Granted, video on even a double sixed iPod screen would still be small, but even M$ are working on a similar device, or so I've heard. Apple want to sell the 'digital life'-style. If you can carry your music around on an iPod, why not your film collection? No-one says you have to watch it on the iPod, but if legally downloaded films direct from the studio or distributors are on the way, why not be able to store them on an iPod? If there's any iPhoto or similar functionality built in to the next model, then I'll bet you dollars for doughnuts you'll be able to connect it directly to your TV for easy viewing of your photos - you can already do it on digital cameras after all, and buy cables to connect your 'pod to a normal stereo, so why not? And if you can hook it to your TV, why not be able to watch video files on the TV, played directly from the 'pod? You're not really supposed to be able to copy the contents of someones iPod even now, so copyright would hardly be an issue....

Just thinking aloud, y'unnerstan'....


----------



## lnoelstorr (May 20, 2004)

I think a colour screen would make it look a little tacky (especially if you could add you own wallpapers, etc).  It would take away from the chic design of the unit.


----------



## Pat the Rat (May 20, 2004)

That's awesome, a color display! BTW, which color did they choose?


----------



## jego (May 20, 2004)

I don't know, why would i need a color screen on my ipod?


----------



## Reaver (May 20, 2004)

gimp said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be a good idea, I'm sure it will hammer the battery life, as it did with all the pda market when they went to color screens.



well they are working on new fuelcell battery`s so should not be a problem combining new technologies


----------



## haffordj (May 20, 2004)

Good,
   I hope it is an IPOD A/V that includes DV capture direct from a DVCamcorder (no more tapes.) Also, maybe let the iSight clip onto the top, add wireless internet access to the thing, and you have handheld video conferencing as well.  The screen then coud also be used as an LCD display if you did want to record with the iSight. It could be the new techie equivalent of a leatherman or swiss army knife.

--justin




			
				ScottW said:
			
		

> Our sources have confirmed the next generation iPod will have a color screen. The new iPod will not be much different in form and function from the current models, but the primary difference is the color screen. Other details about the iPod are scetchy on our end but the fact it will be color is not up for debate. We are sorry we don't have more information to provide or details concerning the screen itself, but when it does come out or other rumors abound of it, just remember you heard it here first.
> 
> Other rumors speculate about an upcoming iPod to support video and other features. Although these appear to just be rumors at this time, our sources where not privy to that information nor are we.
> 
> macosx.com staff


----------



## Serious (May 20, 2004)

The color screen will be an OLED display, so battery drown won't be a problem.


----------



## MacMuppet (May 20, 2004)

haffordj said:
			
		

> Good,
> I hope it is an IPOD A/V that includes DV capture direct from a DVCamcorder (no more tapes.) Also, maybe let the iSight clip onto the top, add wireless internet access to the thing, and you have handheld video conferencing as well.  The screen then coud also be used as an LCD display if you did want to record with the iSight. It could be the new techie equivalent of a leatherman or swiss army knife.
> 
> --justin



Bloody hell, what a nightmare. Anything else? Perhaps a rocketlauncher attachment?


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

I'm not sure where that linked also got posted to about the screen, but when I logged in this morning there were over 600 people viewing this link. I don't think I've ever seen more than 80 at the same time. This really link needs to go to the cafe... or show us a link to some proof, just like all the other moderator/thugs say. Plus a color screen has been rumored since the first came out. A good rumor would be "new battery technology allows ipod to recharge battery every time ipod moves" or the ability to store coupon bar codes on the ipod and then display the bar code on your screen at checkout at the local store so they can scan them. Or that apple will allow universities to distribute class lecture notes on private areas of ipod that students can download and place in there ipods. But then again you guys did what you planned to do bring in the crowds and you certainly did...probably will allow for a 5 - 10% increase in ad revenue... cheereO!


----------



## michaelsanford (May 20, 2004)

Guys understand that a colour screen is useful to 100% of us : to the 1% of us who want it, and to the 99% of us who want a price drop in the non-colour models


----------



## macgirl912 (May 20, 2004)

Maybe this rumour is true... Sony just came out with a new iPod wannabe that features _both_ longer battery life and color LCD (also witha higher price for a 20GB model than the 20GB iPod). Check this link out. 

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/05/10/sony/

Maybe Apple is trying to keep up with new competition. 

Susana.


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

The only reason I could see apple would integrate a color screen would be for games!!!!  What if developers could actually right games for the ipod, yes the controls are a bit awkwards but with the new mini wheel much easier for up, down, left, right. With a hard drive player, color screen capability as well as a 32 mb buffer, heck game developers would have a hayday. Look out Gameboy and the new Sony PS2 handheld. Yes the screen is alarmingly tiny but that's what the mini is for and its 256 color screen. It's big brother and its 256k color screen could also be enlarged about 20% while still fitting within the ipod. Apple could probably slim down the bottom 1/2 of the ipod a fraction or so and inflate the top have a bit creating a more sno cone effect to the pod. This would also help with holding the machine. But in all reality it's not going to happen but the screen should have been on the bottom and the scroll wheel on top. Hold your hand out as if you were going to hold an ipod shaped device, even one that was more conicle. Your hand, palm creates more of and cone shape and your thumb where the scroll wheel would be is actually at the top of the device not the buttom. So, we actually have to stretch to use the scroll wheel in these old devices. Yes, the ipod is probably the only mp3 player I can use with one hand with my eyes closed(except for switching on and off the hold button since I'm lefty and can get my fingers up there and it slips when its a bit moist. But I think Apple nows it has years of perfection left in our beloved ipods and we wait with bated breath to see what the new ipod division brings out. 

If OS X is named after cats  will OX XI be named after dogs and will the first incarnation be known as Clarus?


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

Heck when apple realeased the Mac II back in 87 I still couldn't afford and SE. If they do realease a color ipod they may just chop off the 499 40 gig ipod and have 1 mini at 4 (still have all the colors, still at 249)   20 gig ipod at 299   40 gig ipod at 399 and the color 60 gig at 499 though it still may be a 40 gig with a color screen for 499 and do away with the additional 20 gigs of storage cause that would be an awesome upgrade more storage and a color screen for less money, not going to happen. The one thing I hate about these inexpensive color screens is that they are butt slow and their resolutions are nowhere as crisp as a good monochrome lcd. Why do you think after 20 years very very few digital watches dont have color screens, because it would be to hard on the eyes.


----------



## chabig (May 20, 2004)

macgirl912 said:
			
		

> Maybe Apple is trying to keep up with new competition.



I agree. Even though color is not necessary, it helps Apple hold mindshare and marketshare as the leader. If others are moving to color and Apple doesn't, they will be seen as falling behind in features. So I think it would serve an important marketing function at least.

Chris


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2004)

Pat the Rat said:
			
		

> That's awesome, a color display! BTW, which color did they choose?



I like that!


----------



## cybergoober (May 20, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> i remember u even set up a fake contest, where members would win that 'certain product' after the keynote when it would have been released.
> that product never came to life, despite 'confirmed' sources....
> 
> however the site got good publicity ! is this somethin of the same ?



LOL!! Yeah, I remember that "contest". I was one of the "winners". I never received my free membership

I could see a color LCD for displaying album art. Doesn't the new Sony player have that? That would be a "neat" feature.


----------



## twister (May 20, 2004)

If it is true, and they do come out, and all the models have color (not just high end) i may have to finally upgrade.  But they'll probably just put color on the high end models to sell them faster.


----------



## chabig (May 20, 2004)

What could you do with a color screen on a music player? Viewing photos or album covers is obvious and neat, but not "useful". So let's put on our thinking caps and figure out how color could really be useful...

1) Playlists can be represented by colors, like iCal calendars
2) Songs could be displayed in various colors depending upon their ratings
3) When viewing all songs by an artist, color could show which songs appear together on the same album
4) Party Shuffle on the iPod
5) The user could assign colors to certain music, like Finder labels
6) The battery indicator can turn red at a low level, like on a Mac
7) Calendar events can display their iCal color

I'm sure there are more ways and that Apple would use color in a positive way.

Chris


----------



## J5 (May 20, 2004)

Pat the Rat said:
			
		

> That's awesome, a color display! BTW, which color did they choose?



Hehe.. they have tangarine, blueberry, grape...

j5


----------



## cbonner (May 20, 2004)

Seen as the iPod's are going to have colour screens, it would seem to me to be a natural progression to view your photo's/pictures on there. 

You can already download photo's to your iPod so why not view them as well!

This will be exciting....he..he..he! 

Chris.


----------



## mindbend (May 20, 2004)

C'mon guys, we gotta think outside the box. I can think of some very good reasons to have a color screen on an iPod:

1. Quick review of photos (note that many photographers now use the iPod as a repository for captured images on shoots). Additionally, an iPhoto integration would make this worthwhile. Pretend you're a realtor and you're showing a client some houses. You've got twenty possible options to show, but the client only has time to see five. Pop out your freshly-sync'd iPod and show them the house photos. Sure, this can be done in the office or with paper prints, but the point is that this TYPE of thing can be done and be very useful.

2. Review of video content. An iPod with a video output option and a color screen for reviewing my DV files would be great for client presentations. Imagine being able to go into a client meeting with just an iPod, hook it up to a TV or projector, navigate to a series of TV commercial edits and display them. No muss, no fuss. Way cool and way useful (for me anyway). Yes, technically you wouldn't need a color screen to do that, but it would be helpful for previewing.

3. iTunes-type visuals. Yeah, it's stupid and pointless, but still fun. I admit, I'm not big on gadgetry (I never play the iPod games), but if it's value-added and doesn't cost me anything in performance, money or interface, why not?

4. Color can help with organizational properties of data content. For example, if Address Book would ever add the color labels feature, that would work well on a color iPod.

Others have mentioned similar "useful" features. At some point, Apple almost HAS to go color, just to stay perceptively competitive. One day we will all look back and laugh at these silly old outdated monochrome iPods. Maybe I'll put mine in a place of honor like my old SE.


----------



## twister (May 20, 2004)

Wireless internet on my iPod.  Gotta have color when surfin the net.


----------



## a_iver (May 20, 2004)

iBox - exactly what I was thinking. We all know now not to get our hopes up with anything new that involves Apple and starts with "i". Creative imaginations need not apply. 

Although it is possible iPods will have color screens, it most likely will not happen this release. Maybe 5G. As said before they really need to work on the battery life. Wireless on the otherhand is a big possibility (although I'm not sure how much battery life that takes). Wireless Firewire was recently created, why not have an application for it?


----------



## iZero (May 20, 2004)

would be cool you could see artwork for the file playing,


----------



## orangefunk (May 20, 2004)

Maybe there is a new feature on the horizon that will let iTunes download music videos into the iPod?

That would a worthy function for a color screen on an iPod.

Otherwise, if it's the samo-samo interface and purpose, then the screen will  be a waste of battery power.


----------



## Randman (May 20, 2004)

First of all, how is this exclusive? Just about every Mac site has had rumours of a color iPod at sometime. Without any further details, it's one of those guesses trying to pull a rabbit out of the hat. As many as have said, the iBox is a good example.
   The thing I find interesting is the number of "new" posters in this thread (or hardly any others). I count gimp, emums, avatarpalin, pimpampet, bruceyoung (1 other thread), epkesdotcom, charlie (1 other thread), reaver, haffordj, serious, macgirl912 and cbonner (1 other thread).
  Where are they coming from? What other sites? II haven't seen one other Mac site quote macosx's "exclusive".
  Hey, if it's true, then I have to say it's cuz of the bling bling. But it seems kinda interesting that this thread is alive and kicking but little carryover to other threads.


----------



## ojabile (May 20, 2004)

If they are adding a color screen they must be planning other uses.  As for a radio, I think they should add either XM or Sirius.


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

macosx.com sent out an email this morning or last night.. so that is why all these newfolk... plus if you look at the views and such we have like 400-600 steady where macosx.com usually only has about 20. guerilla marketing or spam. Then again I think everything is spam unless you are family or friend... heck i would even throw in my worst enemy.  I still think itunes/ipod are going to a godsend for universities. Proffesors can now put there lectures on itunes instead of waiting days for the campus bookstore to copy cassettes and them sell them for 5 bucks a pop.  Just acc my lecture and then put it on itunes for 99 cents or 1.99 the schools get half the cut and apple has provided a damn good service. I think itunes will become even better so many possibilities from ringtones, to music videos, downloading coupons and barcodes that i can scan at albertson's, movies, AAA triptiks, newspapers, magazines, and more....woooohoooo.


----------



## PowerMacX (May 20, 2004)

According to _my_ sources, Steve just wake up today and said "What could I do to get more visitors to macosx... I know, I'll just contradict everything I've said so far about the iPod, like 'WE WONT MAKE A COLOR SCREEN IPOD' and tell ScottW that I will!"  

From http://www.macobserver.com/article/2004/04/29.9.shtml

_Mike Wendland: Happy anniversary. The iPod has just changed everything. The question now is what's next for us? So how about full color video, color screen? Do you ever see it morphing into anything like an iPhone all purpose device?

Steve Jobs: You know, our next big step is we want it to make toast. I want to brown my bagels when I'm listening to my music. And we're toying, you know, we're toying with refrigeration, too.

Mike Wendland: Not bad. Where is it going? What are you doing? Is it going to stay strictly music or will there be other features that you do?

Steve Jobs: You know, one of the things that I say around Apple, I paraphrase Bill Clinton when he was running long ago when he said, "It's the economy, stupid." I say, "It's the music, stupid." We have to stay focused on the fact that people are buying these devices to listen to music. People love music. They love listening to music as a background activity when they're doing..when they're exercising, when they are commuting and when they are just hanging out, and music is a wonderful thing because: A, it's music; and B, because it can be listened to as a background activity. And a lot of these other things that people are talking about building in such as video and things like that are foreground activities. You can't drive a car when you're watching a movie. You know? It's really hard doing that._


----------



## unimaxium (May 20, 2004)

I would love a color screen with the ability to display photos. Anything that can help me use up the last 15GB of unused space of my iPod can't be that bad. Although a color screen would probably take more battery life. hmmm...


----------



## Salvo (May 20, 2004)

A Colour iPod would be great for Marketshare, but for an iPod, other features may be a bit over-the-top.
I predict a PowerPod will be released eventually (when Mini-HDDs get larger capacity). It will feature all the fancy features like AirPort Extreme, Bluetooth and a Touch Screen. Software will include Music Player, Video Player and Full-featured Calendar and Address Book.
Meanwhile, the iPod would still exist with a Colour Screen and Scroll Wheel, Basic Calendar and Address Book Features, Music Player and Photo Viewer.

If someone really wants to use even more advanced features, they will integrate perfectly with a PowerMac, iMac, PowerBook or iBook. This is how Apple will regain thier focus on Macintosh Computers, hopefully encouraging more Windows Users to Switch.

Has anyone ever used a Windows Mobile Device with Windows XP? They Sync and Integrate perfectly, When the first Windows Mobile HDD based Music Player reaches Market, Apple are gonna need a real Show-Pony in the *Pod Lineup.


----------



## Quicksilver (May 20, 2004)

This is really great to see! like i said in the WDDC Prediction posts  yesterday. I'ts all apart of iLife and the "digital hub strategy"

The iPod may be more than what we expect. Not a PDA device but more, somthing out of the office and into our digital lives. i see this may take years to evolve.


----------



## bobbo (May 20, 2004)

why the heck did they send out an email to everyone about just another rumor - its not official, there are tons of rumors here. so what is going on?


----------



## soulseek (May 20, 2004)

i still have my own primary opinion...
just as the iBox... this is a move from the founder of this site, to get some more publicity!!! but at the end of the day every1 looks out for his/her best interest!!! 
we have other moderator(s) who promote their own site(s) from time to time in their posts... dont really agree, cant do anythin bout it  

anyways  back to the colour iPod...
eventually i do see the iPod with a TFT screen able to view images on it.. not that useful but interesting!!!
but right now, if a good coloured screen is not feasable then id rather they spend money on developin other features... WiFi integration as some1 mentioned would be a really good idea!!!


----------



## ablack6596 (May 20, 2004)

Well I would love a video iPod, otherwise I'll probably be buying this when it comes out.
Movies, Music, Games, Bluetooth and WiFi, sounds great to me.  And the screen is supposed to have great quality.


----------



## Ricky (May 21, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Our sources have confirmed the next generation iPod will have a color screen.


I'm still waiting for that iBox announcement.


----------



## soulseek (May 21, 2004)

the psp is big and heavy. end of story

the iPod mini is the future of music devices!!!


----------



## fryke (May 22, 2004)

the iPod mini is the future of 'very small' music devices. However, the iPod is MUCH more than just a 'bigger' iPod mini. Its space transforms it into a usable external firewire/USB2 HD. Home on iPod sounds like an interesting feature (that'll probably come up with Tiger) - and that'll be a no-go on an iPod with less than 30G. At least for me... ;-)


----------



## symphonix (May 23, 2004)

I'm sceptical of this one. I suspect the more likely updates to the iPod are built-in voice recording and FM-Radio capabilities, just to make sure it keeps up with the cheap and nasty competitors out there (which offer terrible build-qaulity, capacity and interface, but win customers thanks to these two simple features).


----------



## serpicolugnut (May 30, 2004)

A color screen is a bad feature for the iPod, unless of course Apple is planning on adding some other functionality. Still, I hope Apple is smart enough to realize that the iPod is a success because it does one thing - play music - really well. The best way to keep the iPod successful is to improve upon it in 4 areas - 1) battery life, 2) storage capacity, 3) overall size of the unit, and most importantly, 4) reduce the overall price of the iPod. 

I'm not saying that Apple shouldn't continue to innnovate on the product, but any addition of a color screen or video playing capabilities will fundamentally change what the iPod is supposed to do - play music, and go against what Apple should be striving for - reducing the price so they can sell more.


----------



## jobsen_ski (May 30, 2004)

i agree except with point number 2) - storage capicity is fine - ipod mini showed this - most people dont need 40Gb of stoarge some do but not every 1 - it would be better to work on the others rather than make all the ipods have more than 20Gb - I mean I have an iMac which has a total HD capacity of 20Gb so theres no way i could have a 20Gb ipod even a 15Gb is pushing it. Thats why i got a ipod mini! :>:>:>


----------



## Randman (May 30, 2004)

I still wonder about the importance. I mean, do people care that much one way or another if the next iPod will have a color screen? It's bound to happen sooner or later. 
   But I do hope it's this time, otherwise this board will be 0-2 for major announcements in the Mac venue.


----------



## jackdahi (May 31, 2004)

I would like to know what sources your talking about. Seems like HS to me.


----------



## clayshima (May 31, 2004)

To those concerned with color diplays and battery life, there are options in the market today of displays that only need power when transitioning from one image to another (albeit with limited number of colors and the image must be dimmed for maximum power saving - the fix is to sleep the backlight after some - adjustable - time)


----------



## ScottW (Jun 4, 2004)

Guess AppleInsider beat me to the punch by 2 days! Oh well...

See COLOR SCREENS!

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=393


----------



## Randman (Jun 4, 2004)

Hmm, might be worth waiting for the 60...


----------



## ksv (Jun 5, 2004)

Haha, I wonder where they're going to get those 50 GB drives from. I don't think the article writer drank enough coffee before making up that crap


----------



## Macsith (Jun 5, 2004)

Personally I would love to see the ability for Quicktime movies.  I do lots of video editing and I wisk to show other ppl on my iPod.  You know like those small sony DV tape/LCD machine things they use in the movies.

Also I wish them to improve the ability to transfer data.  What I mean is when exporting large files he iPod freezes.  

I now the Quicktime thing will not happen.

Oh and I wish the battery to be removable so I can charge one will using another.  Swappable 

 ::love::


----------



## Randman (Jun 6, 2004)

> Personally I would love to see the ability for Quicktime movies. I do lots of video editing and I wisk to show other ppl on my iPod. You know like those small sony DV tape/LCD machine things they use in the movies.


 You can do this right now with smartphones. I have a Nokia 6600 and show my home videos on it. Just convert it using QT Pro. You can also do it for many pdas. I've used Kinoma Producer for the Tungsten T.


----------



## somuchsofast (Jun 16, 2004)

Improved battery life and a more durable casing is all that's needed.


----------



## Aztec (Jun 21, 2004)

if you think that the colour screen is a bad idea and are having doubts... i think your a bunch of idiots.

Dont you think that if they upgrade and ipod, that they OBVIOUSLY would upgrade battery power... and dont YOU think, that if they make it colour screen... it will OBVIOULSY have more resoloution. Look at the newest Nokia fones, they play Music Video's. 

NOw... wiff an ipod being based around music, dont u think that the colour screen would REALLY be used for Music Videos, n juss not veiwing photos. 

I think it would be a great make. n they got me sold.


----------



## ksv (Jun 21, 2004)

Aztec said:
			
		

> if you think that the colour screen is a bad idea and are having doubts... i think your a bunch of idiots.



Please realize that you're insulting yourself more than anyone else by making such comments.

I've got a little feeling that you're the reincarnation of "azrad", who was banned at least twice a while back. Welcome back to the list of, hmm, unpopular members.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 23, 2004)

A 16 color screen that is active matrix would be fine for me. Just make the new screen active matrix and I'll be happy.  Or if they put eink into the baby that would really sharpen up those pixels.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 23, 2004)

All I can say is, remember the Newton?! He he. Apple is either backing into the PDA realm with the iPod or converting it to a mini-computer at the hub of the Airport Express revolution. 

Good scoop, site founder.


----------



## MnM (Jun 28, 2004)

WELL I AM ALMOST CERTAIN that apple will release a color iPod with some more features such as viewing pics and so forth. I mean if sony copied us with a iPod wannabe and did it: http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/05/10/sony/

why can't we make ours color? But wait a min..Apple doesn't just keep up with competition, apple blows the competition away, meaning the ability to view pictures and some other features in the next generation of iPods.

Also keep in mind at the WWDC 2004 the H.264/AVC (Advanced Video Coding), also known as MPEG-4 Part 10, which gives u better quality at a smaller size. <-- For all of us whose worried about quality as well as space. And lets stop and think, if cell phones can display pictures in color on a tiny screen, why can't the almighty iPod? MUAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## Quicksilver (Jun 29, 2004)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> All I can say is, remember the Newton?! He he. Apple is either backing into the PDA realm with the iPod or converting it to a mini-computer at the hub of the Airport Express revolution.
> 
> Good scoop, site founder.




Too right!!!!!

A PDA as most know it is dull and boring. Somone also said about the Newton once, it was to advanced or just not ready for the market yet or somthing like that. But when you introduce things like, Hmmmmm Music? Video? A huge capacity? Phone functionality, etc. then believe me its an iPod killer, one damn good one. But i still love my iPod.


----------



## monktus (Jun 30, 2004)

Aztec said:
			
		

> Look at the newest Nokia fones, they play Music Video's.



If I was a moderator, I'd ban you on your punctuation alone.


----------



## Randman (Jun 30, 2004)

monktus said:
			
		

> If I was a moderator, I'd ban you on your punctuation alone.


Shouldn't it be: if I _were_ a moderator?


----------



## Randman (Jul 18, 2004)

Hmmm, 0-2 on predictions.


----------



## soulseek (Jul 18, 2004)

randman, i think stop humiliatin them... i think im doin a good job allready


----------



## ScottW (Jul 18, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, 0-2 on predictions.



Well... no 60GB model announced and apple ordered 60gb drives... hmmm... I don't think this story has ended in a loss just yet.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 18, 2004)

Nothing has been announced yet.  So we're 0 for 0 so far until Apple actually introduces the thing we're all clamoring about.  A premature Newsweek story doesn't count as evidence in my book -- Apple's gotta release the damn thing first.

I still think the backlight color will be customizable.  Monochrome screen, blue/red/yellow/green backlight.  A color screen: yes; but not in the sense we were expecting.


----------



## soulseek (Jul 18, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Our sources have confirmed the next generation iPod will have a color screen. The new iPod will not be much different in form and function from the current models, but the primary difference is the color screen. Other details about the iPod are scetchy on our end but the fact it will be color is not up for debate. We are sorry we don't have more information to provide or details concerning the screen itself, but when it does come out or other rumors abound of it, just remember you heard it here first.
> 
> Other rumors speculate about an upcoming iPod to support video and other features. Although these appear to just be rumors at this time, our sources where not privy to that information nor are we.
> 
> macosx.com staff











hahahahahahaha...


----------



## soulseek (Jul 18, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Well... no 60GB model announced and apple ordered 60gb drives... hmmm... I don't think this story has ended in a loss just yet.



yeah ok. eventually the iPod will have a colour screen...

but guess what. it doesnt count if it comes out in 2 years cause that will be the 4th or 5th generation iPod.

the fact is u were proven wrong once i again.

i advice the macosx.com staff to think again before posting any confirmed info!!!


----------



## soulseek (Jul 19, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I still think the backlight color will be customizable.  Monochrome screen, blue/red/yellow/green backlight.  A color screen: yes; but not in the sense we were expecting.



from Apple.com:






ha ha ha ha....


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't be so harsh on him... it does seem to have some what of a bluish tint to the screen. He, is right the 60 will have some different functionality otherwise Apple would have released it concurrently with a 30 day window. Though, they may also be saving those 60Gigs for HP only... gosh I hope not. Who knows. If Toshiba is pushing out 150k of the 60's a month and its been about 2 months since apple has been hoarding them, I can't see Apple seeling 500,000 60G ipods unless... it had a color screen and some other way cool functionality. 500,000 of them couldn't sell in the snap of a finger, otherwise they would have been released now!!!!!!'


Either the 60G is going to be released for the HP first in 30 days and HP told Apple we need 500k of these in stock. 

or

Apple is saving these for a new!!! product   Digital Camera/Motion Camera with a built in 60G drive

or

less likely...Apple is hoardig these at 150k a month at the highest prices toshiba is selling so that a 60G music only player sometime in the future will be released(very unlikely)


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 19, 2004)

I think it was the brazen way that they'd put out a "absolute, confirmed fact" without any substantiation, details, or any sort of reliable info - then paraded it around with a sticky thread, emails out to the world regarding this "exclusive announcement", etc. that got people a bit irritable...  Not so much that we're generally all a-holes (okay, some of us are =)


----------



## bobbo (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah. for a "confirmed" but not really known much detail about thing, they went way overboard. and the next generation of ipods don't have a color screen, so it wasnt a reliable source.


----------



## gerbick (Jul 19, 2004)

there's never been a "reliable source" unless you include baseless speculation as your "source"... if that's the case, I got a few good ones.

Like the return of the Cube.  You heard it here first


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 19, 2004)

This is a rumors site! No where does it says news fit to print... this is the Star or Enquirer of the macintosh world and everyone gets upset, jeez. If he's smart he makes a little money out of it buy buying and selling stock at certain periods in time. Yes it's illegal but most are a little more cunning then Martha Stewart.  10 years ago we loved putting up claims on the net like Apple has bought global village or the recent Universal music, that is our job, that is how we make money. If I can make a dime or two often someone else's gullible way's so be it.  It's not just the Apple shareholders being taken for a ride it's other companies to so if you want good news that is mostly accurate read the Times or the Journal.  The only problem is that news is already a day old so who's going to make money off day old news. It's like getting yesterdays lottery numbers who cares.  But if I told you that I knew tomorrows numbers today you would listen, at least for a while until you caught on that I was just pulling out of my @$$


----------



## fryke (Jul 19, 2004)

We kinda thought that already in that other thread, mi5moav. ;-)

But rumours shouldn't be wild guessing, it should be the right mix of true inside information with intelligent guessing, or even better true inside information with other true inside information.

It's of course sad that the two rumours this site 'officially' 'confirmed' did turn out to be perfectly untrue, but it's like that, anyway...

And just to put things right... No, mi5moav, this is _NOT_ a rumours site. It's a Mac-centric bulletin board. This forum (News, Rumours & Discussion) _contains_ the discussion of rumours, however, I have yet to see a rumour that is actually becoming true originate here... ;-)


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess your sources where wrong:
http://www.apple.com/ipod/


----------



## cq107 (Jul 21, 2004)

bigbadbill said:
			
		

> Guess your sources where wrong:
> http://www.apple.com/ipod/



notice a "3rd" option is not availible ? 60gb+color screen in 6 months is easily forseable... 
buisness is not about the people. its about the money. why not introduce a new ipod, then a BETTER one later? you will have people that will dump the old and jump to the new like that.... apple isn't for cheapskates remember.


----------



## DJ Dylan (Jul 24, 2004)

Just got a new 20gb IPod. I LOVE it. The click wheel is so much nicer then the touch sensative one. The face is also less cluttered now.


----------



## dinlo (Jul 25, 2004)

Come on guys, be nice. I'm also wish to see the new color screen Ipod, but I didn't. Honestly I'm a little bite disappointed, but I likt the new wheel. I got the 3rd generation now, but will give that to my wife and get the new 4th generation tomorrow. I just hope they won't release the 5th generation or bigger hard drive Ipod anytime soon. I'm using a 40GB now, and would like to have a bigger drive, but the 4th generation still only have 40GB. 

Anyways I think rumours mean rumours..... something we don't know it's true or not. If we know for sure, it's not call rumours, it's call the fact. So I won't be too harsh on anyone who have said anything about the 4th generation before.


----------



## Randman (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumors are rumors. But Scott did go out on a limb and confirm, without a doubt, that the version that just came out would have color (despite the practicality of such a move, especially related to battery life).
  And the extra e-mails sent out. Other Mac sites were even quoting this site as having confirmed it (even after the earlier iBox debacle).
   This site has been on a downward slope and a second whiff didn't help things out.
  A year ago, this was a very vibrant and helpful site. Nowadays, too many trolls inhabit, too much grandstanding from some of overly zealous moderators. Do a search from a year ago and read the threads. Intelligent, friendly and open to differing views without resorting to nastiness and putdowns. Now look and read many of the theads here now. And look at the people writing a year ago and see how many more make more than a meager contribution here and there.


----------



## kendall (Jul 25, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Rumors are rumors. But Scott did go out on a limb and confirm, without a doubt, that the version that just came out would have color (despite the practicality of such a move, especially related to battery life).
> And the extra e-mails sent out. Other Mac sites were even quoting this site as having confirmed it (even after the earlier iBox debacle).
> This site has been on a downward slope and a second whiff didn't help things out.
> A year ago, this was a very vibrant and helpful site. Nowadays, too many trolls inhabit, too much grandstanding from some of overly zealous moderators. Do a search from a year ago and read the threads. Intelligent, friendly and open to differing views without resorting to nastiness and putdowns. Now look and read many of the theads here now. And look at the people writing a year ago and see how many more make more than a meager contribution here and there.



yet despite all your bitchin, you for whatever reason still stick around. 

can i have your soap box when you're done? 

as for contribution, your post has nothing to do with the thread it is in therefor i conclude it contributes NOTHING.


----------



## kendall (Jul 25, 2004)

as for the color iPod, theres nothing to see here looky-loos, move along!

honestly though, we've all taken our fair share of jabs at the rumor, it didnt pan out, its not the end of the world so who really cares?

all the i-told-you-sos isnt going to change that fact, make you better looking, or even more intelligent.  someone should close this thread so we can focus on more important things.

*hands Randman's soap box back to him* Thanks!


----------



## Randman (Jul 25, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> yet despite all your bitchin, you for whatever reason still stick around.
> 
> can i have your soap box when you're done?
> 
> as for contribution, your post has nothing to do with the thread it is in therefor i conclude it contributes NOTHING.


At least I haven't been banned?   

My comment, if you cared to read, was in response to another poster's comment. 

Besides, you, of all people lately, should be acting holier-than-thou around here.
   I stick around because I think this site still has potential and I still find some things that attract my attention. But to use you as an example kendall, when I first joined this site, you seemed very level-headed and offered good suggestions and seemed open to disagreements, right or wrong.
   I don't know what happened or who rubbed you the wrong, and I don't care, but lately you seemed to personify "troll", and it's not just me. There have been other threads on your behavior in recent weeks.

  If anything, it's your posts that don't seem to have much to add, more like you have some grudge and decided to make a comment about it.
  My original comments were that this site lost some face when such a big deal was made about the color rumor and that isn't going to help it attract (and keep) people around very easily.
  Throw in churlish and childish behavior from a few miscreants *cough, cough* and there's even less reason to visit.

*packs soapbox up and goes to adjust ignore list once again*


----------



## soulseek (Jul 25, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Rumors are rumors. But Scott did go out on a limb and confirm, without a doubt, that the version that just came out would have color (despite the practicality of such a move, especially related to battery life).
> And the extra e-mails sent out. Other Mac sites were even quoting this site as having confirmed it (even after the earlier iBox debacle).
> This site has been on a downward slope and a second whiff didn't help things out.
> A year ago, this was a very vibrant and helpful site. Nowadays, too many trolls inhabit, too much grandstanding from some of overly zealous moderators. Do a search from a year ago and read the threads. Intelligent, friendly and open to differing views without resorting to nastiness and putdowns. Now look and read many of the theads here now. And look at the people writing a year ago and see how many more make more than a meager contribution here and there.



ur post couldnt be more accurate.... i agree totally..

u mentioned somethin bout trolls .... it seems u offended them, and they comin out of the holes to attack u. (hint: see kendall)

this site is goin down, and the color ipod scam didnt help it...

ppl like Hulkaros who really helped out and contributed left cause of the situation round here.

i havent left here completely cause this was my first mac forum...
but i dont see me stayin here longer...

one this is sure,
next time this site posts a confirmation.
it will be refered to as: 'macosx.com has not been particullarly accurate in the past with rumours of a color ipod and iBox'
theyve lost their credibility, thats good !


----------



## kendall (Jul 25, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> At least I haven't been banned?



i havent been banned either!  for a couple years at least.  

tehehehe


----------



## soulseek (Jul 25, 2004)

kendall said:
			
		

> i havent been banned either!  for a couple years at least.
> 
> tehehehe



its never too late...

im hoping for a brighter future


----------



## baggss (Jul 25, 2004)

gerbick said:
			
		

> there's never been a "reliable source" unless you include baseless speculation as your "source"...



In this arena, there is only ONE reliable source, and often HE isn't that reliable:

Steve Jobs....


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

macosx will be right... like Steve... but who knows when (a bit like Steve annoucements) ? 

I am sure one day we'll have color screen iPods.


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2004)

... unless they're going to invent a new name for higher end media devices. Although I think 'iPod' has such brand-awareness that they couldn't possibly switch to something different here... So... Yes, I also think we'll have colour screen iPods one day. However, that might still take a while, as Apple's probably waiting for the right partner in video...


----------



## soulseek (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah and one day will have 3D screens, not really confirmed, but it will happen.

so will the colour iPod .
when the technology has advanced and the colour screens are cheap and good, they will be used in iPods, but that wont happen this year, neither next year probably...

and its a shame to tell Lies to ppl to serve ur own forum's purposes


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2004)

3D screens  oh yeah !!! and touch screens... I mean screens that we can touch and get the feeling from ? to watch movies ! oh yeah (sorry, too late to patent it: Salvador Dali already draw the idea a few 50 years ago).


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0410photoipod.html



> October 8, 2004 - After three years of being synonymous with "digital music player," Apple's iPod will widen its horizons and gain photo-viewing capabilities within the next 30 to 60 days, highly reliable sources tell Think Secret.
> 
> The new iPod, which will sit at the top of Apple's fourth-generation line-up, will pack Toshiba's new 60GB 1.8-inch hard drive, a 2-inch color liquid crystal display, iPhoto synchronization, audio/video-out capabilities, and will sell for $499.
> 
> ...


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 8, 2004)

oh - and I'll be a tad annoyed if it is true, as I've only just bought my 40GB 4G iPod, but would love this new rumoured one.


----------



## soulseek (Oct 8, 2004)

yeap me too actually  i buyed my 40GB 4G iPod because it was the most full featured one. otherwise i would have bought and iPod mini. it wasnt a matter of price...

but i sure would give a bit more for such an iPod and would be really annoyed if it came out soon


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 8, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0410photoipod.html



So far, the new iPod described sounds a little pointless.

2mm thicker and heavier than the 40Gb iPod for what, _photo viewing_ capability?  ::sleepy::

(plus, it was just yesterday that they brought out the 4G iPod and even that was just a tiny bump in terms of functionality compared to the 3G - battery life and the mini scrollwheel)

I'd want a new iPod to do at least *one* of the following:

Video playback (esp. given that quite a few decent devices are coming out with this now) - Apple is going to start losing serious ground here soon
802.11 g - so you could download pictures to the iPod from a 802.11g enabled camera, play multiplayer games with other iPod users (the games currently on the iPod are pretty hopeless) and send your music to an Airport Express
Bluetooth - so you could sync contacts/calendars and use the iPod as a remote control for your Mac via Salling Clicker
Ability to play back Keynote presentations, display PDFs and play Quicktime on a projector - if the video out functionality mentioned had this capability (esp. effectively controlling the presentation) that'd be pretty cool.

Kap


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd _love_ photo viewing capability, especially with the video-out (not too bothered about on screen).  Also, I'd assume it'd work alongside my Belkin media reader.

Just load up all my holiday snaps and take them round to show my parents on their TV.  All carried in my pocket.

Also great for presentations, just load up the slides as images, take it along, hook it up to a projector, hey-presto!


----------



## kainjow (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm guessing 2 mm thicker for the extra hardware required for AV out. How do you expect them to pack in another chip in there and keep it at the same thickness?


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, and probably also for the room. And: Don't forget that the 4G iPod went down in price, so the 499 spot was free now... Just think of it as the most expensive iPod with some added features.

However: Can they really bring colour screens to iPods without taking them to all models in the 5th generation with even _more_ features, i.e. video? I'm okay with this one if they think they can't do it _right_ this time (video), but I hope they won't be too late to the market with video...

As for my 40 GB 4G iPod: I don't need photo capabilities in my iPod, and 40 GB is more than enough for my music. I had a 2G iPod, now a 4G iPod, I _guess_ I'll skip this 60 GB iPod and the next generation...


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 8, 2004)

I remember Jobs stating that the iPod is a music player, not anything else not a video player, not a photo viewer not anything else.  It would be neat to do those things but i wouldn't want that, but imagine the battery life. 

it would probably be less than 8 hours.

Now for a color screen, no thanks, but as for the screen being able to change colors from white to blue, or to green or red.  That i would pay for.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2004)

You don't need a color screen to listen to music.  Looking at photos on a 2" screen is like looking at photos on the LCD of the camera -- too damn small to be any good.

...and video?  On a 2" screen?  Are you nuts?  As I said in another thread, go to your local electronics store and pick up one of those Casio handheld TVs with the 2" screens.  See how long you can actually watch something on a screen that size -- it's ain't long.

And don't get your hopes up for an iPod with video out that will play movies.  Apple had enough trouble getting all the licensing and what-not together just for music.  They're not going to release a video iPod that plays movies, simply because copying movies is illegal, whether you wanna argue that backing up movies is within the limits of fair use or not.  It hasn't been proven in court, and releasing such a device would only add credibility to Ballmer's comment that the iPod is a storage device for illegal, copyrighted material.

Still, I wouldn't doubt that Apple would somehow integrate iPhoto compatbility into the iPod at some point.  Apple ballyhooed the introduction of Belkin's devices that let you use the iPod as a storage device for digital photos, and video-out to display those photos wouldn't be a far off guess for a new feature.

Still, you're crazy if you think the next iPod will include video playback.  I can hear the MPAA knocking at Apple's door right now.


----------



## fryke (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't quite know why you get so angry about this, but let me just answer it as shortly as possible nonetheless.
First: The MPAA has nothing to say about iMovies. Apple has QuickTime and would not hurt any licensing by producing a movie player. But that's off-topic, anyway.
Second: There _are_ now media players out there that can play video. They're quite bad, technologically, but they _are_ out there. Apple would, initially, just be another player in the field. Microsoft is pushing it. Pushing it hard. And I wouldn't want _that_ to be the end of Apple's victory strike with the iPod. _IF_ there's a market for portable media players that also do video, then Apple should not only enter it but lead it - just like they're doing with the iPod and the market for digital music players.
Now, I can accept that _you_ think there's no market. However that doesn't mean there _is_ no market or never _will_ be a market.

Apple has said Desktop Movies are the next big thing. They're pushing it with Super Drives, iMovie and also their professional video software (hoping that iMovie fans will some day buy FinalCut, for example). Now if _I'm_ imagining a guy who creates a lot of family flix and also wants to _show_ them to other family members, I _can_ imagine him bringing just the iPod, connecting it to a TV set or home theatre and show anything he's got in his 'movie library'.
And you calling me crazy at the very end of your longish post: I don't like being offended.


----------



## sur (Oct 8, 2004)

iphote is only availible for maintosh though and since apple is strongly empahsizing the ipods windows compatability, would this really make sense?


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 8, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> ...and video?  On a 2" screen?  Are you nuts?  As I said in another thread, go to your local electronics store and pick up one of those Casio handheld TVs with the 2" screens.  See how long you can actually watch something on a screen that size -- it's ain't long.
> 
> And don't get your hopes up for an iPod with video out that will play movies.  Apple had enough trouble getting all the licensing and what-not together just for music.  They're not going to release a video iPod that plays movies, simply because copying movies is illegal, whether you wanna argue that backing up movies is within the limits of fair use or not.


I think people's (including Steve Jobs) foresight is very limited when it comes to mobile video players.

I don't want a video iPod so I can watch two hour long _movies_. That would be ridiculous (unless I could use video out to play them on a decent sized screen).

I want a video iPod so I can:

learn things on the go - foreign languages, cooking, dance steps, etc, etc..
watch the latest movie trailers from the Quicktime site (and show them to my friends who don't have broadband)
show funny videos from the net to my friends e.g. http://www.spiteyourface.com/spidey.html

catch up with an episode of my favourite TV show on the train

catch up with the news - current events, presidential debates, etc

show WWDC keynote presentations to my friends who don't have a computer (or broadband) and who ask me "Why should I buy a Mac/iPod?"


i.e. _Lots_ of stuff with minimal to no copyright issues, not very long, don't need a 23" display, useful to have on the go


The thing that makes it particularly frustrating for me is that Apple's computers are _especially geared_ towards letting people create their own videos! - iMovie, firewire, Quicktime, etc. and yet they don't have a way for people to carry this video around with them (unless they take their laptop with them everywhere they go). Portable video gives regular consumers (and professionals, like _teachers_) a _reason_ to use iMovie regularly. Plus, _no-one_ needs to carry around 20+ Gb of music with them. The video production capabilities of the Mac and the storage capacity (plus the consumer demand) of the iPod should make a video iPod an obvious fit.

Kap


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, I didn't mean to offend -- rather, just offer a strongly biased view of the rumor... 

I apologize for calling "you" crazy, but "you" was used in a general sense and not specifically targeted toward anyone.  Still, I realize it may have been offensive and I apologize.

Still -- I just don't see it.  You specifically said that Apple is pushing "Desktop Movies."  While a transportation medium is required to bring your desktop movies wherever you go, I believe that's what DVDs are for.  Apple advertised to those home-movie makers in one of their commercials and touted the power of iDVD and burning your own DVDs at home to share with loved ones (remember the beach-marriage DVD commercial, where the Dad asks at the end, "Who is Julie?!").  I think this is the edge they're pushing, not toting around 6 hours of homemade movies on your iPod.

I know a lot of people here say that they'd run out and buy a video iPod without hesitation -- I'd think heavily about it, too, if it is truly in the works.  But I don't think that a video iPod would have the same uses for video as the iPod has now for music.  The iPod, in its current state, can be used ANYwhere.  You transfer the music at home, and bring it everywhere, and you can listen to it anywhere.  A video iPod, on the other hand, must be used somewhere with a TV.  You can't view the movie on-the-go, and, even if you could, I seriously doubt many people would use it for that.  It would be like trying to show family photos to people on the camera's tiny LCD -- cool at first, but you couldn't show more than a handful of photos before people would be like, "Wow, cool, but it's small and it's hard for everyone to gather 'round."  What good would a portable video player be if you had to be somewhere with a TV to adequately show the movie?

This is what Apple thought of and answered with the iPod -- other MP3 players were either too bulky to carry around, or too skimpy on storage.  They made a small, high capacity device with long battery life so you could listen anywhere -- anywhere being the key word.

I just don't see the usefulness of a video iPod.  Very cool concept, but with the proliferation of cheap DVD-R media, it's easier to burn a DVD and bring it wherever you go.  Some may say, "Hey, why not just burn a CD then, instead of the iPod?"  Well, the iPod has roughly 50 times the capacity of a CD (40GB model).  The rumored 60GB "video iPod" would only have roughly 10 - 15 times the capacity of a DVD-R.  It doesn't make sense cost-wise to me.

At any rate, I would love to be proven wrong.  The video iPod would be a Microsoft media center killer, but I think that the Microsoft media center will flop on its own, so we won't need a video iPod with which to kill it.  Not now.  Maybe in a few more years.

While I don't doubt that a color iPod would be cool and useful (and a possibility in the near future), I just don't see it being used to tote around video.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 9, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> While a transportation medium is required to bring your desktop movies wherever you go, I believe that's what DVDs are for.


This is missing the whole point. An iPod is far more _convenient_ than carrying around a multiple CDs/MDs and a Sony player. Same thing goes for video. I can't fit a DVD case in my pocket (forget about the player), so I'm not going to keep one with me wherever I go.



			
				ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> But I don't think that a video iPod would have the same uses for video as the iPod has now for music.


I don't think they'd be the same uses (i.e. you're not going to watch video while jogging), but the uses would be far more powerful (i.e. learning and showing things to your friends).



			
				ElDiableConCaca said:
			
		

> The iPod, in its current state, can be used ANYwhere.  You transfer the music at home, and bring it everywhere, and you can listen to it anywhere.  A video iPod, on the other hand, must be used somewhere with a TV.


A video iPod can be used anywhere the iPod can be used (for listening to music/audiobooks). Plus, I'm talking about a video iPod with a screen.



			
				ElDiableConCaca said:
			
		

> I just don't see the usefulness of a video iPod.


Take a look at my previous post and you'll see numerous uses. The learning applications alone are enormous.



			
				ElDiableConCaca said:
			
		

> Very cool concept, but with the proliferation of cheap DVD-R media, it's easier to burn a DVD and bring it wherever you go.  Some may say, "Hey, why not just burn a CD then, instead of the iPod?"  Well, the iPod has roughly 50 times the capacity of a CD (40GB model).  The rumored 60GB "video iPod" would only have roughly 10 - 15 times the capacity of a DVD-R.  It doesn't make sense cost-wise to me.


It has nothing to do with cost. It's about convenience.

Kap


----------



## chevy (Oct 9, 2004)

A 60 GB video iPod could carry 100 compressed movies, that's 150 hours of movies... enough for taking with you in holidays !

But, DVD have strong means to protect their content... I am not sure DVD sellers would appreciate we can copy these on iPods. Therefore we would probably only have the possibility to play specially encoded files that can only be played on a single iPod (to avoid that they appear on P2P networks).


----------



## Browni (Oct 9, 2004)

i only have one question WHY!!!!

Why would you want to watch a video on your i/vpod? 

Oh so you want  to see album art on your i/vpod?... WHY!! Its straped to your belt or in your pocket you cant see it! Now leaning things on your i/vpod is a good idea isnt that what audio books are for?

</rant>


----------



## applewhore (Oct 9, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> But, DVD have strong means to protect their content... I am not sure DVD sellers would appreciate we can copy these on iPods. Therefore we would probably only have the possibility to play specially encoded files that can only be played on a single iPod (to avoid that they appear on P2P networks).


I think you're absolutely right, chevy...

How many apps are there available to copy a film / movie from DVD to your HD?  As far as I know, in OS X, there aren't any - and I've been looking ...

Why?  Because it's much easier on my PB's batteries to watch from the HD than from the DVD drive...

This software is, however, available for Windows (you know, the guys who make DRM etc. much more secure for everyone - unlike the thieving iPod users...)


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 9, 2004)

Browni said:
			
		

> Now leaning things on your i/vpod is a good idea isnt that what audio books are for?


Take a look at the selection of audiobooks available on audible.com that could be classified as "learning" books. Unless you count self help books and biographies, you won't find *anything* other than foreign language aides.

Have you ever tried learning a foreign language without _any_ visual cues?

A video iPod would be far superior.

I'd buy one for just storing dance moves alone.

Kap


----------



## steven_lufc (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## nojay (Oct 9, 2004)

Applewhore,

[DVD ripping instructions edited out as per site rules - Ricky]

Getting back on topic, a video iPod or any PVP is probably not best used for viewing feature films.  Music videos, brief video clips, or 22-minute TV shows are probably what most people would enjoy such a device for.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 9, 2004)

nojay said:
			
		

> Getting back on topic, a video iPod or any PVP is probably not best used for viewing feature films.  Music videos, brief video clips, or 22-minute TV shows are probably what most people would enjoy such a device for.


Forgot all about music videos. 

Need a video iPod.

Kap

P.S. Plus, Apple has a music video _site_ in the iTunes music store.


----------



## Stridder44 (Oct 9, 2004)

lol! I love the new rendition steven...maybe without the dock tho. Yeah, if it didnt have the dock, that pic would be awesome.

And as awesome as this rumor sounds, I cant see the point either. But at the same time, I can see Apple doing it....who knows? We'll see in 30-90 days appearntly..


----------



## applewhore (Oct 9, 2004)

nojay said:
			
		

> Applewhore,
> 
> [DVD ripping instructions edited out as per site rules - Ricky]
> 
> Getting back on topic, a video iPod or any PVP is probably not best used for viewing feature films.  Music videos, brief video clips, or 22-minute TV shows are probably what most people would enjoy such a device for.



thanks, nojay

i'll give it a go!

 ::angel::


----------



## Ifrit (Oct 9, 2004)

> But, DVD have strong means to protect their content... I am not sure DVD sellers would appreciate we can copy these on iPods. Therefore we would probably only have the possibility to play specially encoded files that can only be played on a single iPod (to avoid that they appear on P2P networks).



Isn't this a mood point? Even with current ipods you _can_ store and playback copyright materials you don't own. Everyone can download music files of a P2P network and store it on this device or another.

Other media player are able to playback movies on the go. Do other companies get huge/more problems because their player is capable to playback movie files on the go, with the posibility of playing copyright materials?
Even my laptop and pda is capable of this.

edit:

I don't think the ipod is the main distribution tool of copyrighted material.

Its mostly up to the user how he/she uses the device. With the super drive of your powerbook you could create much more "damage" to the movie industry. But no one demands that Apple removes these drives-


----------



## steven_lufc (Oct 9, 2004)

Ifrit said:
			
		

> Isn't this a mood point?



I think you mean moot point


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2004)

It amazes me how some of you think this is about to happen. I just ask all of you to take a long look at the state of iPod sales around the world. Apple is having supply problems with the current iPods (especially the mini). Sure in the USA I can go to any Apple store and pick one up, but what about the other major iPod markets. We are already hear about the absence of iPod minis in New Zealand.  If everyone was in here were honest with themselves they would understand the getting a hold of an new iPod (if there is not some kind of store near you) requires at least a 2 to 3 week wait. I am not talking about the expected ship date listed on the Apple Store web site. I am talking about the actual time people are receiving their new iPod.

 No one here can convince me otherwise but I am a firm believer that Apple has a serious supply problem! I will prove my point. Just remember this prediction and watch the next iPod release. Apple will announce it, not have enough for the demand, and initial buyers will have to wait up to three months to get a ship date! I bring this up because of Apples record for shipping ANY product after announcement for the past 4 years. Everybody knows the iPod is a Hot product right know. However, Apple supply chain acts as if it now run by a bunch of amateurs. Anyone here with some formal economics schooling can see that. This prediction can apply to ANY Apple product except for Apples software division. Sure, I know sometimes companies miss the read of popularity of their given product release. However, Apple is the King! So mark my words, if a color iPod is announced in the next two moths (I doubt it though), initial buyers will have to wait almost four months to receive one ordered just after announcement. Now, I am a firm believer that this will result into lost sales! Their is just to much competition now for some initial (first time digital audio device) consumer buyer.


----------



## applewhore (Oct 10, 2004)

satcomer...

surely there are two rules to remember when it comes to buying apple products?

certainly this is MY experience!

1) if you want one of the first of anything apple announces you are going to have to wait...  (as you say, probably months)

2) if you're holding out waiting for the latest and greatest before buying your next "powerbook / powermac / ipod / whatever" it will be announced the week after you finally cave in and buy what's on offer...

"apple's law"???

what to do, lah?


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 10, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> So mark my words, if a color iPod is announced in the next two moths (I doubt it though), initial buyers will have to wait almost four months to receive one ordered just after announcement. Now, I am a firm believer that this will result into lost sales! Their is just to much competition now for some initial (first time digital audio device) consumer buyer.


Not entirely sure I agree with your conclusion.

Ok, Apple has supply problems _relative to demand_. However, quite a number of people seem perfectly happy to wait for their iPod (i.e. this demand hasn't suddenly vanished as people chose another player) because the iPod is perceived to be the best.

On the other hand, how long can Apple hope to maintain this status lead over the other players (a few of which are starting to come out with decent video capabilities)? My view is that if they don't move within the next year to add significant new capabilities to distinguish the iPod they'll start to lose major ground. That's what will result in lost sales long term.

I'm a die hard Apple user, but even I'm having trouble keeping my eye off the 
latest Archos player.

Kap


----------



## applewhore (Oct 10, 2004)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> I'm a die hard Apple user, but even I'm having trouble keeping my eye off the latest Archos player.
> Kap



Go for it!  I'm afraid I don't agree...


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 10, 2004)

_Why_ would Apple have two different kinds of iPod line (i.e. iPod vs iPod mini) long term?

Something which I haven't heard discussed anywhere, but which I think is perfectly clear. In the future, Apple intends to:

Bump up the capacity of the iPod mini (6 to 10 Gb) and use it as it's digital *audio* player offering. It's smaller size and weight make it ideal for jogging and basically taking it with you anywhere.

Add to the capabilities of the iPod and (I hope) use it as it's digital *video* player offering.

Kap


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 10, 2004)

applewhore said:
			
		

> Go for it!  I'm afraid I don't agree...


I'm not saying that I don't want an iPod more (otherwise I would have just bought the Archos by now). I'm saying the digital video, etc lead the other players have will eventually make people jump ship (as their design improves as well) if Apple doesn't start keeping up.

Kap


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 10, 2004)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that I don't want an iPod more (otherwise I would have just bought the Archos by now). I'm saying the digital video, etc lead the other players have will eventually make people jump ship (as their design improves as well) if Apple doesn't start keeping up.
> 
> Kap



I disagree.  The iPod was most definitely not the first portable MP3 player on the market (it was a few years late), but it certainly rose to the head of the pack quickly.

*If* there is a video iPod, it won't matter whether Apple's first or last -- as long as it's the best, it'll rise to the top.

Plus, a video-enabled portable player won't be competing with the iPod.  That's like saying that if I don't get to market with my new microwave first, then all the refrigerator users out there are going to jump ship.

A video iPod could still play music, no doubt, but for those that want simply music, the iPod will be there.  For those that want video, the "vPod" will be there.  Those are two different markets that just slightly overlap.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 10, 2004)

This has been talked about before here. But I will say what I think again, which is, who would want to watch video on a 2 inch screen.


----------



## fryke (Oct 10, 2004)

Gotta agree with you here ElDiabloConCaca. I _really_ hope that

a) Apple _will_ do a vPod (or whatever it'd be called) and
b) Apple will do it _right_ from the beginning (the others quite obviously don't imho).

The history so far with portable digital media players is quite simple:

1.) Sony Discman
2.) Sony MiniDisc Players and Recorders
3.) Flash-based MP3 players
4.) iPod

iPod's success was _so_ overwhelming that the competition has yet to find away to start eating into iPod's market share. They're certainly trying everything they can (that's how evolution works...), but haven't yet managed. Somy copy, some invent. The 'pro' points which made iPod's success have not really changed since the introduction of the very first iPod. Actually, that 4G 40 GB iPod is _remarkably_ similar to that 2G 10 GB iPod I've given my girlfriend. There have only been small changes, really. The basic use is still the same, the look is practically the same and even the finger-moving is the same (ignoring the 3G iPods that put the buttons where they didn't belong...). It has more space, but that just went with other company's successes (i.e. Toshiba delivering the drives with more space).

Video _is_ the next step. Apple (and many on this forum) can say what they want, it's Apple's competitors and the buyers that will change the field. In fact, Apple's competitors _have to_ bet on video and colour screens, since it's basically the one currently feasible thing Apple _doesn't_ seem to do.

Apple doesn't have to kill the 'normal' iPod or the iPod mini. But in order to not get washed away in a wave of portable media centers (be it MS PMC or other - better - solutions), Apple has to face the competition. And in the best of all worlds, Apple will adhere to points a) and b) in above list.

(Yes, I'm a fan of lists, no need to point that out to me. They make such a post much easier to read, I think.)


----------



## ApeintheShell (Oct 10, 2004)

The video iPod appears to be a combination of a tablet pc/pda on a small screen. I think if the movie industry turns to Apple that this device be designed to compete with the portable DVD players available from Airports and various electronic stores.

A colour iPod is similar to the colour Nokia phones that are available except with mass photo storing capabilities according to this rumor.

The Arcos player reminds me of the N-Gage. Too many buttons, lack of good games, and not pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 10, 2004)

The video iPod shown here in this thread is an artist's rendition of what it may look like -- however; I think we can all safely bet that the UI will look *nothing* like what is shown.  The iPod is not a computer -- it doesn't nor should it run OS X or any kind of operating system other than one that controls the functionality of the iPod.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 10, 2004)

See... I wasn't yanking anyone's chain on these things... My sources were authentic on this matter. Hope to see it soon... I like the idea of being able to show pictures. Awesome!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 10, 2004)

Hehe... you were right!  Now let's focus our energy on finding out whether the color iPod will be a losing () video iPod, or, rather, will just have a color screen and include iPhoto/digital photo integration!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> This has been talked about before here. But I will say what I think again, which is, who would want to watch video on a 2 inch screen.



Thank you for saying that. At least I know there are some others in the world thinks small video won't cut it. I just look at the file size of good picture quality (I say this because most people will not want their batteries to fail on an iPod after a two hour video) so a video out to TV should be a must.  This in turns require good picture quality so a large video file is needed. Most iPod users I know use their iPod for music on the go and their hard drive (20G and up) are almost full just with music files. Now with iPod integration into cars, compressed musics files are cutting it in serious car audio enthusiasts. So audio files on their iPod (for the car) are huge! Video files would be even larger. So, I can't quite see video in the iPods near future. Color video screens maybe, but no video. The largest change might be pictures compressed easily uncompressed when transfered to a computer. 

The big thing the ipod need is even longer batteries than the iPod has now. Back light video would kill the battery life the iPod has now. There is no getting around that.


----------



## Convert (Oct 10, 2004)

My dad has some Archos video player thingy, and to see him and his friends crowd round it watching a movie, is hilarious. 

To be honest, a small video player is fairly pointless.


----------



## Macsith (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, when Im traveling i would hate to watch a video....I would rather stair out into space like im in a coma for hours on end.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 10, 2004)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> This has been talked about before here. But I will say what I think again, which is, who would want to watch video on a 2 inch screen.



On trips to the airport in the past i've watched movies on my SonyEricsson P900. It was actually really quite nice, widescreen too!  It's never gonna be as big as listening to music portably, but after doing it one time, each coach trip thereafter, i've made sure i'd fill up my MS Duo with a movie or two... Great way to pass the time. Music does getting boring after so long...


----------



## ScottW (Oct 10, 2004)

The (2) lines is very like Apple. Look at the iBooks and Powerbooks. The iMacs and PowerMacs. Two different lines for each.

Interestingly, reports of the new 60GB is to have the form factor of the iPod Mini, just slightly thicker. Although this may or may not be the case, it would really cause speculation on future enhancements of the iPod evolution.

With the migration to the click wheel in the "Pro" line of iPods, the top of the line iPod taking on the mini-ipod form factor, speculation would be that Apple either has no intention of limiting itself to two seperate lines or Apple is migrating to the smaller form factor for the entire product line.


----------



## Macsith (Oct 10, 2004)

Lets face it, the iPod range cannot 'just' play music forever.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 10, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> The (2) lines is very like Apple. Look at the iBooks and Powerbooks. The iMacs and PowerMacs. Two different lines for each.


Good point.

However, I'd dispute it (although not very vigorously) with one observation - the two lines generally have very different price points and capabilities, to suit a particular market.

When the mini was first released almost everyone said (and some people still say it, although I'm not one of them), "Why wouldn't I just pay the extra $50 and get 11Gb more storage?" Once the mini gets a 2+Gb storage bump, the answer (in the long term) becomes "because you get more _functionality_ with the iPod".

Kap


----------



## theed (Oct 11, 2004)

Why does Apple have 2 lines?  Because it can.  Seriously.  If you're selling a million of each you've already reached the benefit of mass production.  If you can slightly vary your product to slightly expand your market with negligible increase in cost per unit, you do so.  I think the two lines would allow Apple to try something insane with one line that might not be terribly popular without destroying the entire iPod line, so I agree that the two lines increases the chances of Apple playing with video out.  I just don't agree about the cause and effect scenario mentioned.

Apple used to have many many lines of computers.  It stopped that because the cost per machine was too high.  Trimming the lines made things manageable and brought the cost to produce each machine way down.  If iPod sales were lower they'd only have one line.  They have two because they can.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 11, 2004)

The idea of two iPod lines with different functionality seems like a little too much speculation.  I would bet they liked the idea of making a smaller one because first of all, they could, and second, because they knew people would prefer to have the player be as small as possible.  It seems more like they provided a couple options so they could capture more market.

Now, as for video...  Everyone seems to agree that watching a movie on a 2" screen is ludicrous.  No kidding.  I would bet Apple is more likely to use it as portable storage for all your multimedia needs -- Movies On The Go, as it were.  Couple that with audio playback and personal organization software, and you've got something worth carrying around.  The problem is that they are competing with a growing cell phone market.  And I hate to say it, but if I had the choice of carrying the same functionality around in one piece of gear rather than two, I'm going for the single piece of gear.  So, my guess is they are trying to turn the iPod into a gi-normous storage unit for audio/photo/video portability and viewing.  Soon enough, you'll be able to connect to some AV point of access and playback your files on a big screen or a big stereo.  So, rather than lug your laptop around, you have it all in the palm of your hand.  You have your cell phone to take pics/video, you sync that with your computer (and consequently with your iPod), and then you have an organized AV library.  The value added is the organization done by the mac -> iPhoto Albums, playlists, etc, as well as the increased storage capacity.  You always have the iPod Mini for personal audio.

Soon, we won't have to worry about all this anyway, because we'll all have an iPod that connects wirelessly to wi-fi networks and serves as our portal to the electronic world.  We'll have personal servers and stream everything when we want to access it.  Not only will every computer be connected, but every person.  This is gonna rock!


----------



## drustar (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm gonna go on a limb here...

I can't imagine a kid listening to an iPod. Hence, they get the mini. It would be more appropriate to see a kid with a mini. Let's leave the big ones to the grown-ups. 

Just like macgeek here said. To expand the market and capture more market.


----------



## fryke (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, if the Captain adds _his_ comment, I'll add mine again, too. ;-) And to put it just mildly differently: Portable video is _NOT_ only for watching whole movies. There's music videos for one, there's TV shows and there's iMovies to think about.

Lemme just say the _following_ to those who always come to these vPod threads to add their "I wouldn't want to watch a movie on a 2 inch screen, so Apple won't build it..." ... -> I for one wouldn't want to watch a movie on a TV set now that I have had my video beamer for over five years, and yet Sony's still building them.

I want my Mac to record TV shows for me. I want them automatically synched to my vPod. I want to be able to hook my vPod up to my TV Set or video beamer to watch those things. And I want to be able to watch them on my way to work in the train. I want to do that NOT on a 2" screen, but maybe on a 3-4" one. And of _course_ that thing would still be able to play my songs from iTunes.


----------



## chevy (Oct 14, 2004)

The best part of it is that iPhoto (5 probably) will be free and available on Mac and PC ! And with its link to iTunes.... it's gonna be really strong !

The paid part of iLife is reduced to iMovie, iDVD and GarageBand.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 26, 2004)

TOLD YOU for all you na-sayers... blah blah blah!


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, but then again... Ah, well.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank God it doesn't play movies...   Now we can shut the hell up about that for a while!


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2004)

Next generation iPod will have video playback features. If it ever happens, I'll say "I TOLD YOU!" ... And ElDiablo: _Now_ we can shut the hell up about that for a while.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll agree with that.  I think we all secretly and truly knew (or *strongly* suspected) that the 1st generation of the color iPod wouldn't have video playback capabilities. 

I'm all for a video iPod just like the next guy, I just knew that now wasn't the right time.  Not until the iPod gets a 7" screen...


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2004)

Hehe... I guess with a 7" screen, people will switch from saying "No-one watches video on a 2" screen" to "This iPod is simply too big!". Nay-Sayers stay Nay-Sayers...


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't see the point for a color screen, until it can play videos.  I can already view my pictures on my camera, why do I want to view them on my iPod?  Now today I had two hours to do nothing, but was stuck away from home.  I would have loved to watch a TV show or movie instead of sitting reading a 3 month old newspaper.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 26, 2004)

Sooooooo soon after I bought my 4th gen.

Soooooooooooooo want one.

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo going to have to resist.



Aaaaaaaaaagagagagaggggghhhh


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2004)

Just as a side note, for all you "non-nay-sayers" about the video iPod: Steve Jobs agrees with me (or vice-versa, however you look at it)...



			
				Steve Jobs said:
			
		

> "No one has any video content to put on them, and even if they did, the screens are much too small," Jobs said, adding that the iPod is the "wrong place" for video."





			
				Jon Rubenstein said:
			
		

> "Looking at photos on here is a reasonable thing to do," Rubinstein added, holding up one of the new gadgets. "Watching a video makes no sense."



http://news.com.com/Apple+unveils+color+iPod,+U2+edition/2100-1027_3-5427237.html


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 26, 2004)

Who cares what they say, I have video content to put on them.  So he was wrong in the first part.  And yes I would want to watch on a small screen, of course they can make the screen bigger for video, but I have plenty of times I would want something I could carry that is light and watch whatever I want.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, of course!  Who cares what Steve Jobs and Jon Rubenstein (the "fathers" of the iPod and people most directly responsible for what the iPod does) say?

The point is, it wouldn't sell.  Sure, it'd be a cool feature, but I'd be willing to bet that the people here screaming for a video iPod would not go out and drop $600 - $1000 on a video iPod the minute it was released.  I think that people want the features, but would not purchase a piece of equipment like that.

Apple doesn't go the way of other companies trying to get a leg-up in the industry.  Just because a feature would be "cool" doesn't mean that adding it would help sales.  I think a video iPod would be too out-of-reach price-wise for most people, making it a slow seller and ultimately a profit-loser (remember the Cube?  Great design, small form-factor, priced WAY out of reach for just about anyone).  The demand just isn't there for a high-cost portable video player, as Microsoft will soon see.  You can get a DVD player for under $100 now, a portable 7" DVD player for under $300, and a Power Macintosh for under $900.  What use would the world have for an iPod that costs more than $600 and plays videos that have less quality than a DVD on a tiny 2" screen?


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2004)

I hear you lnoelstorr


> Sooooooo soon after I bought my 4th gen.



I just bought the 4th, thinking it would be at least 6months before a new one came out.  Looks like I was wrong, now there are two awesome looking new iPods.

Not happy.


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2004)

Your iPod is still new. If you REALLY want to have the iPod Photo 40 or 60 instead, just sell your 'old' one. See: The device you have (same as mine?) is still an actively sold model. Even for the same price. Sure, you won't get the original price for your used one, but right now, you still CAN get a good price for it.

I for one intend to KEEP my 4G iPod instead.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 26, 2004)

Yet they can buy an iPod that shows pictures for $600......  Maybe it is impossible to get a video iPod cheap enough at this time, I just don't see the point in color until we have video.  Video has to come eventually, if we can stand looking at pictures on such a small screen, why not video?


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 26, 2004)

ablack - do you use iPhoto, or Adobe Photoshop Album?

If not, the iPod Photo really isn't intended for you. It's something that I would really, really appreciate. Put it that way. I have as many photos as I have songs (craploads). I could justify the cost of this.

As could photographers, or Uni students who take a lot of pictures.


Imagine how it will sell in Japan!


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 26, 2004)

I *would* like it for tha additional aesthetic reasons...  And it kills be to say this, but, that's it?

It might be nice every so often ('specially around the holidays), but I was already able to transport my pictures around.  If I want to show photos, either it will be on a desktop computer, laptop, the camera that I took them on (which has a better screen)...  Tho the AV connection is good.

Steve's right about the lack of video content, though if I'm going to take my pictures over to the in-law's house and hook it up to their TV to show pictures, why is taking it over to a buddy's house to watch Ocean's 11 or Futurama a stretch at all?

...Tivo's getting ready to allow downloadable movies and things from Netflix, which can be shared with other Tivos.  It would be really nice if that DRM extended to iPods...


----------



## iZero (Oct 26, 2004)

texanpenguin: for windows users u just need my pictures folder for it to work with the ipod photo..i read it somewhere in the apple site.


----------



## fryke (Oct 27, 2004)

Almost on topic: I've written an editorial over on macnews.net.tc about 'the iPod Video done right': http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews.cgi/2004/10/27#20041027_videopod ... I know that a lot of people don't agree with me (even Apple at this point in time...), but then again: A lot of people thought the iPod was the worst idea Apple had yet, when it first arrived. "Who needs another MP3 player? And at THAT price?"


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes I do use iPhoto, but no I have no use carrying around all my pictures on my iPod.  I like the color menus, and album art, and the way the games look now, but those aren't worth the price.  Look at the Sony PSP, that would be great to watch movies on, except Sony is going to be stupid and not allow people to burn UMD's for it.

Yes it could use better batery life, but it shows you what is possible at this time.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 27, 2004)

ablack6596 said:
			
		

> ...except Sony is going to be stupid and not allow people to burn UMD's for it.



Ummm...  Units of Mass Destruction?


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Oct 27, 2004)

ylon said:
			
		

> *iPod Video Not Dead*
> 
> I don't know why everyone is getting so worked up. From my reading it definitely appears that these iPod +photo will be the base for the iPod with video. I would imagine that it will just be popped into the firmware as soon as Tiger is released 1st qtr. of next year. This is going to be the reference platform of their new QuickTime TV (H.264/AVC) foundation. We're going to see neat things over the next several months I'm supposing and hoping.
> [/B]


Take a look at the actual presentation by Steve Jobs on the Apple site - he pretty much kills off all hope that Apple will do a video iPod anytime in the near future.

Kap


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2004)

Heh... I think Steve Jobs and Jon Rubenstein pretty much killed video *ever* on the iPod.  It's just the wrong device to do video on they said, and I agree.

That doesn't mean that they'll never do a mini-video device, I (and they) just don't ever see it happening on the iPod.

In fact, I think I'll change my sig to include an anti-video-iPod quote... hehe... that way, people who don't want to read this entire thread and insist that the iPod is a good place to do video can read about Steve Jobs himself disagrees.

Now, I'm not against some sort of compact video device from Apple, but I am wholeheartedly against the iPod doing video.


----------



## quiksan (Oct 27, 2004)

with the storage capabilities of the ipod, the real use of a video ipod (to me) seems to be for ripped dvds.  The problem with the ipod as a form factor for a video player, is that currently, the screen just is too small.  

sure, I'd love to have dozens of my favorite dvds ripped to my ipod for plane viewing, or whanever, but i need glasses as it is.    staring at that small screen to watch a 2 hour movie would kill me!

so oh well - there'll be a good solution (from apple I'm hoping) sometime down the line.  for now, I'm glad Steve (and the rest of the apple decision makers) have the stones to say no to a video ipod.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 27, 2004)

If you really watched the event closely, Steve mentioned something about No Copyright! I think this has something to do with no video iPod. 

So my prediction for the future, I would not be surprised if Apple is working with some movie houses or a video chain like Blockbuster to offer a protected Quicktime file with the new High Definition codec coming in Tiger. (note: I am not a professional so take it with a grain of salt.)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2004)

I would think that Apple working with some movie company would be the only way that Apple entered the portable video market.  "Ripping" DVDs to your hard drive is still a grey area... it's not exactly illegal (yet) and it's not exactly legal, depending on how you interpret the license agreements for a DVD... it would be silly for Apple to enter a grey area like that, then have a court turn around a short while later and say it's illegal to rip DVDs.  Ballmer's comments about iPod users having illegal material on their iPods wouldn't be ridiculous anymore... Steve don't want that.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 27, 2004)

The color screen is nice, but it is way too small for veiwing photo's- i have seen digital camera's with bigger screens.
Once the newness of it wears off, the small screen size will
be disappointing.


----------



## smithy (Oct 27, 2004)

Well i dont really think that the new ipod will be that much of a revonlutionary product, think about it not everyone wants to have all their photos in their pocket now do they?? I think apple should really basically change all the ipods over to colour screens next year, and i think more people would probly buy them because there is soo many flash players that have colour screens and games like mobile phones. With this iPod Photo i think apple should've included a feature that lets you view videos through the tv aswell as photos. I think that would be an alright feature to have.


----------



## tbenning (Oct 27, 2004)

The Apple Store Mayfair (Wauwatosa, WI) has about a dozen iPod photo 60GB in stock tonight. I grabbed one immediately. The cashier said I was the first to buy. 

The color screen is great. The GUI is very Panther-like: platinum title bar and spinning spoke wheel (whatever it is called). The first time I saw the color screen, I was reminded of the first time I saw a color Palm (but the screen resolution is like the Tungsten C, not the Palm IIIc). It works better than I thought for photos. Very easy and fast to navigate and see.

The iPod is large. It immediately felt larger than my 3g iPod 30GB. If you check the specs, it is indeed a bit larger.

A few things to note:
- there is no remote control
- there is no firewire 6-pin to 4-pin adapter
- the dock has s-video out
- the av cable connects to the dock line out and provides rca left and right and composite video. You cannot connect the iPod to a television without the dock!
- when sync'ing photos, you get thumb-nail images. You need to turn on sync'ing full quality photos.
- formatted capacity is 55.8GB
- you can feel the hard drive spinning when displaying photo thumb-nails. I bet this will do wonders to battery life.
- the games are in color


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2004)

tbenning said:
			
		

> - the av cable connects to the dock line out and provides rca left and right and composite video. You cannot connect the iPod to a television without the dock!



I'm watching the iPod Photo "Keynote" right now, and Jobs mentions that the A/V cable included will connect to either the dock port _or_ the headphone jack directly on the iPod Photo (18 minutes, 5 seconds into the keynote for a reference of the A/V cable fitting into the headphone jack, for those that want to check)... can you confirm?


----------



## tbenning (Oct 27, 2004)

Sure enough. Page 33 of the Getting Started manual states that the AV cable can be connected to either the headphones port on the iPod photo or the Line Out port on the dock. Good catch.

By the way, the docs also say you can watch slideshows with photos and music. Cool.

Tim


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2004)

Cool!  Steve Jobs alluded to the fact that you can actually author a photo slideshow set to music on the iPod.  I assume that means you can pick one photo album and one music track to loop and play it... can you confirm this?


----------



## tbenning (Oct 27, 2004)

I can only confirm part of this:

On the iPod photo, you can select a playlist to play during the slideshow. You can also copy the settings from iPhoto. I don't know if you can select a single song from the iPod photo.

I don't know about the photo album. Nothing is said in the user guide and I have at least another 30 minutes to go on my first music and photo sync. I am also copying some Backup files to the iPod photo at the same time.

Tim


----------



## Veljo (Oct 30, 2004)

I think the colour screen would be a great idea so long as it is introduced in the iPod and iPod mini range without any kind of price change and simultaneously.


----------



## callieX (Nov 1, 2004)

I went to see the photo ipod yesterday at the mac store in Pittsburgh.  I have the original iPod and was thinking of upgrading to the photo pod.  Let me say first I am 54 and my eyes are not what they used to be.

The photos looked good on the color screen but I think the screen is too small for me.  The thumbnails are way too small to be usefull at least to me.  Playing with it at the store I could not figure out how to do a slide show.  I have never had a need to carry all my photos with me. Actually unitl iPhoto and my digital camera I never really took that many photgraphs.  Being able to show the pictures on a TV or projector could be plus, especially for presentations.  Can you use it with kenote or power point?

calliex


----------



## diablojota (Nov 1, 2004)

callieX said:
			
		

> Being able to show the pictures on a TV or projector could be plus, especially for presentations.  Can you use it with kenote or power point?
> 
> calliex



Hey, as of yet, you can not use it with PPT or Keynote, however, this seems to be a logical step and I would not be surprised to see this functionality come in later.  It would probably be a simple software update to allow it to do so.


----------

